# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El trasvase Tajo-Segura abre un foco de conflicto entre comunidades

## sergi1907

Castilla-La Mancha abre fuego al exigir el cierre "inmediato" del trasvase. La Comunidad Valenciana, también en manos del PSOE, rechaza que se esté fraguando una batalla interna.


El pantano de Entrepeñas desde el mirador de Sacedón. / ÁLVARO GARCÍA

El acuerdo político que en 2013 sepultó la guerra por el trasvase Tajo-Segura solo pudo conseguirse cuando el mismo partido, el PP, llegó al poder en todas las instituciones. Ahora, una vez constatado que el conflicto no estaba enterrado, sino solo hibernado, el agua puede convertirse de nuevo en foco de tensiones entre comunidades, y entre estas y el Gobierno central. Castilla-La Mancha ha abierto fuego al exigir el cierre inmediato del trasvase. La Comunidad Valenciana, también en manos del PSOE, pide calma y rechaza que se esté fraguando una batalla interna, pero avisa: defenderá los intereses de sus regantes.

Las tensiones políticas crecen a medida que aumenta la escasez de agua. Un verano parco en lluvias y unos embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía (Guadalajara), en la cabecera del río Tajo, a poco más del 16% de su capacidad han despertado en pleno agosto la última guerra del agua que quedaba tras el casi olvidado trasvase del Ebro. Castilla-La Mancha exige la paralización inmediata de la salida de agua hacia el sureste español y ha elaborado un informe jurídico que desmiente al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente.

Las autonomías que necesitan el agua para el consumo y el regadío no han tardado en responder. Murcia asegura que el trasvase cumple la ley. Por encima de cualquier interés político o personal están las reivindicaciones de los agricultores murcianos, aseguró este jueves una portavoz del Ejecutivo autonómico. Ximo Puig, el presidente valenciano, también quiso tranquilizar a los regantes de su comunidad al asegurar que el trasvase está garantizado.

Pese a gobernar en todas las instituciones implicadas, al Partido Popular le costó meses poner de acuerdo a las cinco comunidades de la España seca a las que afecta el trasvase Castilla-La Mancha, Extremadura, Madrid, Valencia y Murcia en 2013. El plan del Tajo generó tal tira y afloja que la entonces presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, presionó para retirar una versión del texto del Boletín Oficial del Estado. La situación se complica ahora con el PP en el Gobierno central y en Murcia, pero con Ejecutivos socialistas en Castilla-La Mancha y en la Comunidad Valenciana.

Cierre en falso
Fuentes del partido socialista valenciano aseguran que no se plantean ni de lejos una batalla interna por el trasvase Tajo-Segura. Afirman que no tienen ninguna intención de entrar en la guerra abierta por el presidente castellano-manchego, Emiliano García-Page. El PP, sin embargo, ya está aprovechando ese foco de conflicto. El delegado del Gobierno en la Comunidad Valenciana, Juan Carlos Moragues, emplazó al presidente de la Generalitat, Ximo Puig, a convencer al Gobierno socialista de Castilla-La Mancha de que cumpla el memorándum del trasvase Tajo-Segura si quiere acabar con la polémica del agua. No se puede poner en entredicho el trasvase, afirmó, porque está acordado y firmado.

Los socialistas valencianos aseguran que el PP cerró el conflicto en falso en 2013 y adelantan que van a intentar solucionarlo para siempre. Añaden que buscarán una solución definitiva que garantice el trasvase Tajo-Segura, sin descuidar otras medidas de aprovisionamiento de agua, como la desalación.

No es la primera vez que el agua enfrenta a Castilla-La Mancha y la Comunidad Valenciana. En los años 90, el entonces presidente castellano-manchego, José Bono, y el valenciano Joan Lerma, ambos barones socialistas, mantuvieron agrias polémicas a causa del agua y los trasvases. José Borrell, entonces ministro de Obras Públicas y Transportes, intentó mediar entre estas dos comunidades y Murcia, también en manos socialistas. De una de aquellas reuniones Bono salió diciendo: No me van a doblegar defendiendo el derecho de la población de mi región a beber.

El trasvase Tajo-Segura, abierto en 1979, abastece a 2,5 millones de personas en Murcia, Alicante y Almería y proporciona agua a unos 80.000 regantes. El acuerdo, que se firmó en 2013, incluía un aumento de la reserva de agua en la cabecera del Tajo. Se incrementaron, de forma paulatina (en cinco años), los volúmenes mínimos de agua que deben tener almacenados los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía, de los que parte el trasvase, para que se pueda enviar agua hacia el sureste. Antes eran 240 hectómetros cúbicos, que iban a pasar a 400 en cinco años. Para Murcia y Valencia esto se vio como un problema, puesto que en épocas de sequía lo previsible era que se redujeran los trasvases.

El pasado 27 de julio el Gobierno autorizó un trasvase desde los embalses de Entrepeñas-Buendía a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura de 20 hectómetros cúbicos. La medida no se publicó en el Boletín Oficial del Estado hasta el día 31, y fue entonces cuando el Ejecutivo castellanomanchego saltó y pidió que se detuviera el desembalse. La reserva de agua almacenada en estos pantanos es de 397 hectómetros cúbicos, es decir, por debajo del límite de los 400. Hace un año las reservas estaban en 648 hectómetros cúbicos.

El Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha ya tiene listo el informe jurídico con el que va a sostener el recurso contencioso-administrativo contra el último trasvase. En él contradice al ministerio, que asegura que el umbral de los 400 tiene cinco años de transición y que actualmente el mínimo no trasvasable está en 306. La guerra del agua se librará también en los juzgados.

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...72_676774.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si El País utiliza en el artículo datos falsos difundidos por el scrats, mal vamos.
Espero que lo corrijan como me consta que ya les han indicado los de la Plataforma de Perjudicados por el Trasvase Tajo Segura.
Si no, más de lo mismo.

Lo del 2013 no fue un acuerdo, sino una imposición a los ribereños diseñada por gente levantina proclives al scrats. No fue otra cosa.
Y como fue un engaño, no se sostiene y ahora se ven las consecuencias. La gente de las orillas de los embalses, de todas las ideologías unidas en un mismo fin, la derogación del trasvase.
Y van fuertes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------

